# start/stop script, mpd (gelöst)

## Terrere

Also mir persönlich missfällt das neue start/stop script von:

```

/etc/init.d/mpd

```

da wird spezifiziert;

```

xxx xxxx xx --pidfile /var/run/mpd.pid

```

was ich selber aber in der 

```

/etc/mpd.conf

```

zwecks übersicht, in /var/run/mpd hinverfrachtet hab. Ich bin der Verzeichnisfetischist.

Oder mit einfachen Worten; start/stopscripte, sollten doch Variablen

der Konfigdatei des jeweiligen Tools abfragen/benutzen.

Oder oder, hehe, jo, öhm. Ich setz auf gelöst, stampf noch etwas mit den Füssen, und wünsch mir was.

----------

## Max Steel

... Blubb?...

Also ist dein Problem schon gelöst, oder was ist passiert, möchtest du vielleicht deine Lösung noch dem Rest zugänglich machen?

----------

## Necoro

Machn Bug auf und beschwer dich. Vielleicht sagt man dir denn auch, warum man diese Änderung gemacht hat (die ich auch komisch finde)

----------

